# First and last time dealing with Dadant



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Very disappointed with Dadant*

You can buy it directly form The source. I have had great luck with it this year I have 15 traps with it and 15 with lemongrass oil alone. Caught 7 in the swarm commander and 5 in the LGO


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Just cancel and tell them your dissatisfaction. Your money and you choose where to spend it. Everyone and every company makes mistakes. Dadant has a strong following and has been around for.a long time. If that was their way of doing business they would.be out of buisness. I order.online and get a order confirmation and then get another email the day it is shipped and tracking information. I am sharing some of my own anger management techniques with you. It will be ok.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Very disappointed with Dadant*

The ad for Blythewood Bee Company in the panel on the right side of this page is a link to "The Source" of Swarm Commander.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Very disappointed with Dadant*

Ya, nothing but good service from him. I ordered this year and he had it shipped in a couple days.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes I have ordered it from Blythewood before. I have amd am having good success with swarm commander. I was just ordering it from Dadant because I was getting some other stuff. I still have some but need another bottle to finish the season. Just thought that I should have been informed that it would be back ordered. Not the end of the world just disappointing.


----------



## RichardsonTX (Jul 3, 2011)

Dadant has always done a good job for me and I've bought a lot of stuff from them over a period of several years. Sometimes things are not in inventory, especially if they are in high demand at that time, and have to be backordered. If getting your delivery by a certain time is a concern then you need to let the person taking your order know that up front. If you don't like the delivery timeframe then you have the option to do something different. 

Dadant is a good company to do business with.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I had the same thing happen with Walter T Kelley, last year. I am sure that there is someone who has experienced that very same thing with all of the different bee supply companies out there, across the spectrum of this forum. The companies are staffed with humans and humans have bad days and make mistakes. I am sure you can relate?
By all means give them a call and tell them that you are not happy, and why. I am sure that you will get an apology.
Each bee supply company makes or sells something that the others do not, why start restricting what you can obtain due to principle.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have always dealt with Dadant, not because I know they are the best, but because I have never been so disappointed as to want to change.
With time, the sting of your disappointment will subside. 

Alex


----------



## rangerbees (Jan 19, 2015)

i will add i use dadant and am verry happy with them Clay at the frankfort ky loc is great to deal with


----------

